# switch 3.18 -> 3.19 problems recompiling ati-drivers14.12-r3

## Mgiese

hi there,

switching the kernel worked so far. except when i try to start X11 server after kernel update. gnome3 quits with some strange error, and so i thought it is time to recompile the ati-drivers but that does not work :

```
build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.c: In function 'KCL_IOMMU_RestoreCBs':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.c:230:1: warning: control reaches end of non-void function [-Wreturn-type]

 }

 ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'kasSetExecutionLevel':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4821:5: error: implicit declaration of function '__get_cpu_var' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

     orig_level = __get_cpu_var(kasExecutionLevel);

     ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4822:38: error: lvalue required as left operand of assignment

     __get_cpu_var(kasExecutionLevel) = level;

                                      ^

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:6398:12: warning: 'KCL_fpu_save_init' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

 static int KCL_fpu_save_init(struct task_struct *tsk)

            ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:257: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

Makefile:1382: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.12-r3/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.19.0-gentoo'

Makefile:88: recipe for target 'kmod_build' failed

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

```

the drivers compile fine when using 3.18.1 kernel. has anyone any suggestions on this ?? thanks in advance

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

have the same problem

----------

## bdouxx

same for me.

I have declared a bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540880

----------

## Mgiese

it is a known issue : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1010546.html?sid=e93f3b1419a02fb217e579e2e7eecc6f

----------

## Mgiese

since now there is sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.19.2 in portage available. did someone check if the error is gone now ?

there are still no new ati-drivers out ...

edit : 3.19.2 leads to same fault in gnome3 start. also it is still impossible to compile the current unstable ati-drivers with it. strange thing, since my last world update i cannot start gnome3 with 3.18 anymore.

i am using 3.19.2 with XFCE4 and old (with 3.18 ) compiled ati-drivers.

i`d really appreciate it if someone could share experiences  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## Mgiese

i guess the gnome error is unrelated to the 3.19 and ati-drivers issue(i uninstalled some gnome packages)

still with 3.19.3 i can not compile the latest ati-drivers-14.12-r3, so still no 3d acceleration with 3.19.3

i could give the open-source a shot, but so far they have been much slower than the ati binaries.

----------

## Mgiese

ati-drivers-14.12-r3 and r4 from x11 overlay did not work for me. i could install ati-drivers-15.1 though.

using gentoo-sources-3.19.3 and ati-drivers-15.1 from x11 overlay does work. still have to check if they work with xorg-1.17. and then do a performace test with 32 bit steam games, lets see if it was all worth the hassle.

edit:after recent abi_32 changes i had to remove emul-linux-*. now 32 bit sound dont work (steam/firefox-flash)

----------

## Mgiese

ati-drivers-15.1 are in regular portage tree now. so 3.19 should run fine with current ati-drivers.

----------

## lostinspace2011

I am still only seeing the old version

 *Quote:*   

> *  x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> 
>       Latest version available: 14.12-r3
> 
>       Latest version installed: 14.12-r3
> ...

 

----------

## Mgiese

Maybe you should put ati-drivers in /etc/portage/package.keywords. means you have to unmask the unstable drivers...

Good luck

----------

## lostinspace2011

Upgrading to the latest kernel / driver works which is great. However now I am having issues with firefox:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035436-highlight-.html

----------

